

Users = Zombies, So Give Them A Better Name - restlessdesign
https://medium.com/p/4575d5430061

======
anigbrowl
Oh, this is stupid. Of course you have users. They're the people who use your
service. There's nothing wrong with the word, the problem is with a certain
kind of geek who can't accept that even the best-designed system is ultimately
just an intrumentality for someone else.

